# Do Honda Valve Cover Gasket reusable ???



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi again, I'm fine tuning my HS828TC and I'm now at checking valve clearance and making some adjustment if needed.. The thing I wonder is if the Rubber gasket on the valve cover is kind of reusable... Do I absolutly need another one, Can it be replace by Hi temps RVT silicone (permatex).. 

All thanks in advance

David


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

As long as it doesn't rip go ahead and use it again. Worst case is you will have a slow oil leak when running and know you need to replace it.


----------



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks !!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't use rtv or any other silicone, the oil passages are small and if any silicone gets in the oil passage, well i've seen it on motorcycles an an engine transplant was needed. as shryp said as long as the rubber gasket doesnt rip reuse it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

A new gasket is Part Number *12391-ZE2-020*, but that is for a USA-spec model. Probably the same for Canada-spec models like yours. USA suggested list price is $7.98 USD. Google the part number to find a dealer selling online, or go here to find a dealer in Canada:

Honda Canada


----------

